# Newbie Freediver



## Amberjackson (Oct 14, 2012)

Okay, so I am relatively new to the way of the spearo, so I would like some tips. Every winter I freedive in the sound for sheepshead so I would like to try my luck in the gulf this snapper season. Anyway, today I decided to dive the gulf side Navarre reef (not a single fish on it btw) to practice my diving. My personal best dive on a single breath was 15 feet down, 4 modules across (60 feet), then 15 feet up with GARBAGE fins. I would eventually like to spearfish in 50 feet of water and I would like to know how I can make it to this goal. Thanks.


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

Freediving to 50ft. is a very doable for a new freediver. The key is to breath up correctly. You should be able to find some instruction on you tube. practicing in a lap pool can put you you there quick. good luck and keep at it. :thumbsup:


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Pretty cold out there now..

I would say you have some large Nads,

probably small due to water temps right now....


----------



## Amberjackson (Oct 14, 2012)

Gulfwaterman, thanks ill look into it. And yes knot, it is pretty friggin cold. The sound is like low 50's. I can hardly stay under for more than an hour.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

temp at the pensacola pass was 58 yesterday


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Looking forward to summer.

I like the idea of free dive makes it more of a challenge.

:notworthy:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

think i will wait till summer and practice, whew wee 58 degree water is ice, wet suit or not!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 7, 2007)

Joe D'Agostino is an FII instructor in Destin. I HIGHLY recommend you take his class, both for performance as well as safety. 50' should be no problem for you and that will be able to get you plenty of snapper as well as AJs. I'd also recommend the fiberglass fins from Mako if you're looking to upgrade


----------



## Amberjackson (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks sweet tooth ill look into it. I haven't looked at the mako fins but I was going to order the cressi gara 3000's. what makes the mako fins better?


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 7, 2007)

I went from Cressi Garas to the Makos this summer. Cressis were like climbing up stairs vs strolling down the sidewalk in the Makos. Two kicks from the dock in the Makos and I could tell the difference! I'm sure their fiberglass construction had a lot to do with it.


----------



## Amberjackson (Oct 14, 2012)

Which model do you suggest? I'm trying to stay around the $150 mark


----------



## Amberjackson (Oct 14, 2012)

I wouldn't mind spending the extra cash if I know that they are worth it. What stiffness should I get? I have pretty sensitive ankles so medium or soft?


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

+ 1 for for getting certified, Joe is an awesome guy and a good instructor....I would not recommend youtube or practicing yourself in the pool, very dangerous! I'm going to be focusing on a lot more freediving when the weather starts to improve on my days off and looking for more freedivers to fill the boat, hit me up if you wanna go


----------



## Amberjackson (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks addict'd although I'm not too confident of my ability right now.


----------



## Amberjackson (Oct 14, 2012)

How much do co2/o2 tables help your times?


----------



## dagfish (Jan 20, 2011)

*Safety*

I hope I do not get into any trouble with the admin of this forum, BUT MY REPLY IS ABOUT SAVING LIVES! O2 and Co2 tables are extremely helpful in becoming a better freediver but are something you would need to be trained on before attempting. For some reason the public has the conception that freediving is simply holding your breath while snorkeling and that instruction or certification is a waste of time and money. This could not be further from the truth. Freediving is one of the safest forms of water recreation if you are trained properly, but is 100% fatal if you do not apply the safety protocols. I don't want to use this thread to promote myself, or my freedive certification business by who I know, what fish I shoot, how deep I go , blah , blah, blah. My day job is with Destin Fire. I have seen more than enough careless mistakes made in this area that ended fatally on and in the water. Most people don't jump out of airplanes by learning to pack a parachute on the internet or youtube. Take a course, get certified. If not from me than I can surely give you a list of fellow instructors teaching the world over.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't know how others feel about this but when you use terms like 100% you loose credibilty with me. When I was younger, I freedove some. Didn't even KNOW there WAS a "safety protocol" I'm still alive (Many would argue a bit "touched" due to diving, but alive)

I'm in no way or no means implying instruction is NOT good nor am I implying everyone should just grab a 20# belt and go for it! I'm simply saying that Not following a protocol MIGHT be EXTREMELY foolish and HIGHLY dangerous FREQUENTLY Fatal but you loose all credibilty with me when you throw those "100%" numbers around. Makes me think if you're prone to exageration on this point you might be others.....sorry for my rant. I've got the flu with a 102 temp so If I sound nutty, perhaps I am. Even well and thinking straight, it'd still lend me to question your credibilty


dagfish said:


> ..... if you are trained properly, but is 100% fatal if you do not apply the safety protocols...... .


----------



## Amberjackson (Oct 14, 2012)

I understand both of your points, and have no problem with a relevant reply. I always practice my breath holds dry or with DIRECT supervision (dive buddy). I'm also proud to say my new static pb is 2:40 and I hope to break 3 minutes soon. After I get my new fins and get some money, I want to take Joe's course in destin.


----------



## dagfish (Jan 20, 2011)

*point of clarification*

I apologize for not being more specific on my earlier post. Blackouts can happen to any freediver, and those who blackout diving without a buddy will be fatal. The body experiences a laryngospasm when blacked out. This prevents water from entering the lungs. Regardless if you sink or float you are in trouble. The body is in a protective state at this point. However, after some time the brain tells the respiratory system to breathe. This is called terminal gasp. The spasm relaxes, water enters the lungs and you are now actively drowning. Drowning is 100% fatal. I hope that I have elaborated and clarified. I had no intentions of stirring any pots, just wanting people to be safe, dive safe, and stay alive. No fish is worth the ultimate price. Buddies and divers that follow the same protocols is the best bet to staying alive!


----------

